# عضو جديد



## م نازك (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا برعم هندسي صغير اود الانضمام الى عائلتكم الكريمة
والاستفادة مما تقدموه من معلومات 
قبل سنة تقريبا صار توجهي حول مكائن الcnc
وبصراحة لا اعلم من اين ابدأ؟
وكل اخ لي مهمة تصميم ماكنة حفر على الخشب
لكوني مهندسة ميكانيك
واتمنى ان اجد ما اصبوا اليه في هذا المنتدى الكريم ان شاء الله تعالى 
اشكر المهندس محمد بن اسماعيل على جهده المتواصل ​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شرفت بيتك ومطرحك يا هندسه بإذن الله ستجد ما تريد وكلنا لك إخوان نمد لك يد المساعده الملتقى زاخر بالافكار والمواضيع المفيده بحول الله


----------



## salah_design (1 يونيو 2010)

م نازك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا برعم هندسي صغير اود الانضمام الى عائلتكم الكريمة
> والاستفادة مما تقدموه من معلومات
> قبل سنة تقريبا صار توجهي حول مكائن الcnc
> ...


اسعد الله اوقاتك اختي الكريمة
واهلا بيكي بالمنتدى 
ان شاء الله بالتواصل والمتابعة لمواضيع المنتدى ستجدي ما تبحثي عنه 
لانه وبكل فخر هناك اخوة بالمنتدى على اتم الاستعداد للخدمة وتقديم الفائدة واعمالهم كلها خالصة لوجه الله تعالى 
فقولي بسم الله 
وابدئي بالتواصل ومتابعة المواضيع ولتكوني صبورة
ولا تخجلي من اي سؤال يدور بذهنك ستجدي الاخوة يقومون بالرد ولا تستهيني باي سؤال مهما صغر مادام تشعري بانه مهم لكي ولا تنظري هل هو مهم للاخرين لان الاخرين يبحثون عن المعرفة مثلك فاذا وجدوا بسؤالك شي يفيدهم اخذوه واذا لم يفدهم فسيمرون عليه مرور الكرام وانتي ايضا تابعي المشاركات الاخرى 
وانصحك اختي ان تفتحي جميع المشاركات التي في المنتدى والتي من عنوانها ستعرفي انك ستستفيدي من الموضوع ام لا
اكرر الترحيب بك


----------



## م نازك (1 يونيو 2010)

_وعليكم السلام والرحمة اسعد الله اوقاتكم جميعا _​ 
_شكرا لترحيبكم بي_​ 
_واقول بسم الله وتوكلت على الله_​


----------



## salah_design (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي طارق
انا اسف ما انتبهت ان لك مشاركة هنا
ارحب بك من خلال مشاركة المهندسة نازك
وانت خبرة وسبق ان صنعت ماكنة فانا متاكد ان نازك رح تجد كل ما تبحث عنه في دماغك ( ههههه )
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق دائما اخي طارق


----------



## ksmksam (2 يونيو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا
عفوا من اي بلد


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى لكى التوفيق من مصر الاخت وياريت تحدى الماكينة اللى عايزة تعمليها ابعدها قدرتها استخدامتها يعنى نوع الخشب اللى حتشتغلى فيه


----------



## م نازك (2 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا وسهلا بكم انا من العراق, بالنسبة للماكنة هي عبارة عن ماكنة متوسطة الحجم نحن الآن نجمع القطع التي نحتاجها في هذا المشروع وفي طور البداية ولم نحدد نوع الخشب بعد.​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت نازك بما انك من اهل العراق الاحباب فبجوارك الاخ الخبير وليد الحديدي ممكن يساعدك ايما مساعده فهو له باع طويل وخبره كبيره في هذا النوع من العمل وممكن تعتمدي عليه بعد الله عز وجل ونتمنى لك التوفيق ونحن في الخدمه


----------



## م نازك (2 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي (طارق_بلال) انا الآن ابحث في ثنايا المواضيع حتى اتعرف اكثر على مكائن ال cnc وكيفية تصميمها لا اريد ان اسأل سؤال قد يكون جوابه موضوع في احد المواضيع المطروحه حتى لا اقوم بأزعاجكم.
اود كذلك اعلامكم ان سبب هذه الفكرة ( صناعة ماكنه cnc ) هي امتلاكنا لجهاز ال PLCM7 حيث قام اخي (مبرمج) بربطه على ماطور ستيبر واستطاع التحكم بسرعته,اما بالنسبه لهيكل الماكنة فقمنا بتحوير طاولة (ميز) حاسبة مكون من المنيوم وخشب, الية الحركة انا الآن ابحث عن تصميم بسيط وغير معقد ويلأئم هيكل الماكنة,حاليا انا اقرأ المواضيع المطروحة واعتقد انها سوف تأخذ مني وقت كثير لأني وجدت برامج واشياء لم اسمع بها احتاج الى تعلمها, بالنسبة للأخ الخبير وليد الحديدي سأتابع مشاركاته ومواضيعه حتى استفاد منها ان شاء الله.​


----------



## yahya rayan (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس حديث التخرج واطمع بالستفاده من مالديكم من خبرات واسأل الله ان يوفقنا في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## yahya rayan (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر المهندس محمد على طرح الموضوع cnc بهذا التفصيل​


----------

